# puppy kindergarden



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

HI all chico is in his 4th week of classes and what did he learn ? not too much!







he is the only toy breed in his class and he thinks he is a great dane . i have yet to get him to sit and stay







he is so funny . he is now on my lap as i write as if to say hey ma you talking about me?







. Well at least he got some socialation out of it if anything lololol ~ Denise


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Oct 16 2004, 07:50 PM
> *HI all chico is in his 4th week of classes and what did he learn ? not too much!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Denise, I wish they had these classes available for toy breeds only. My vet clinic had a couple classes for small dogs when Kallie was a puppy and it was great because all of the dogs were in the 10-pound or under range and it was so cute seeing them socialize, etc. I'd like to find a class like that for Catcher but don't know of any around here....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley took classes at Petsmart...it wasn't so bad..it was him, two chihuahuas (sp?), a yorkie, and a golden retriever puppy...he still thought he was a great dane too though...







The socialization was good for him...but not great...because he would lure the dogs into thinking he was going to sniff and be friendly...and then as soon as they got nose to nose...he would BITE their nose! h34r: I was SO embarrassed! The little white female chihuahua was the only one he would really play nice with...maybe it was a "white" thing...ha ha...maybe he was being "breedist" -







Just kidding...she wasn't the same breed...just the same color..







Anyway, I would like to take him to another class sometime. He learned fast and did great, but we are not consistent with it...


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

All of my Maltese went through basic obedience But my husband says they still run the house. I think he's just jeleous. LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

I too wish I could find classes just for small dogs. The only one the I found was a hour and half away from my home. Lacey is doing great but the socialization is what I am a little worried about. Took her to Petsmart yesterday and she was good but need to find more places to take her so she can get used to people other than my husband and me. Been working with her though.


----------

